

Opening the Kimono to 200 People and Baring It All - thankuz
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2011/04/12/opening-the-kimono/

======
hboon
He's selling experience or byproducts of his work.

With early signup this week at $7k (cheapest) and for 200 pax, a 40% signup
this week will give him 560k for a weekend of delivery of several years of
experience and byproducts.

It's interesting. How many of us have byproducts or experience we can sell at
a premium in single session events like this? Why aren't we doing more of
this? Anyone have experience doing it?

Also another tidbit, he had an advance of <$100k for his first book, and $2+M
for his second.

------
hugh3
Oh, fabulous. An opportunity to pay ten thousand dollars to hear Tim Ferriss
talking about how awesome he thinks he is.

